# Aufbau von Motorklemmbrettern



## BaTisTa (14 November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich hier richtig bin. Und zwar würde ich gerne den Aufbau, Zweck, Nutzen, etc.pp. eines motorklemmbrettes erfahren.

Jedoch spuckt mir das INet entweder keine oder mir nicht verständliche Informationen heraus.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand den Aufbau eines Motorklemmbrettes erklären könnte.

Danke! BaTisTa


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

Aufbau:
Ein Motorklemmbrett hat 6 Anschlüsse, immer 2 liegen sich gegenüber. Auf der einen Seite sind die Anfänge der 3 Wicklungen (U, V, W) in der Reihenfolge U1, V1, W1 aufgelegt. Auf der anderen Seite befinden sich die Enden in der Reihenfolge W2, U2, V2. Dass die Enden vertauscht sind hat den Grund, dass man bei den Dreieckbrücken keine Kreuzungen bekommt.

Nutzen:
Wie willst denn sonst die Zuleitung anklemmen? Mit Lüsterklemmen?


----------



## knabi (14 November 2005)

Das gilt natürlich nur für den normalen Drehstrom-Asynchronmotor (aber der ist auch am weitesten verbreitet). In der Praxis existieren unzählige Varianten, Motoren mit verschiedenen Wicklungen für unterschiedliche Drehzahlen, Schleifringmotore, Gleichstrommotore in den unterschiedlichen Schaltungsarten (Nebenschluß, Reihenschluß....) und noch viele mehr.

Das Motorklemmbrett dient dabei immer dazu, die relativ empfindlichen Wicklungsanschlüsse zu schützen, indem sie direkt auf eine festliegende Klemmverbindung gebracht werden, und auch zum Herstellen unterschiedlicher Schaltungsvarianten, wie oben schon erwähnt.

Nicht zu vergessen: Hilfsanschlüsse im Motorklemmbrett, wie z.B. Thermistoren für den Motorschutz, die in die Wicklungen eingebracht sind und deren Anschlüsse ebenfalls am Motorklemmbrett ankommen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

K, hätte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen  Habs jetz einfach mal anhand des Asynchronmotors erklärt, weil man in der Praxis eigentlich fast nix anderes zu Gesicht bekommt


----------



## BaTisTa (14 November 2005)

Dann erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich mich erst seit kurzem mit dem Elektro beschäftige.

Daher habe ich nicht wirklich so der Plan  

Um es jetzt mal in meinen Worten zu sagen... ein Motorklemmbrett ist dazu da den Motor zu schalten und die Anschlüsse zu schützen?!?

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

MfG
batista


----------



## knabi (14 November 2005)

Von "Schalten" würde ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht sprechen, geschaltet wird ein Motor beispielsweise von einem Schütz oder Relais oder Handschalter. Man kann jedoch am Motorklemmbrett die Schaltung des Motors ändern (ja, das klingt etwas verwirrend), also z.B. von Stern- in Dreiecksschaltung wechseln. Das dient bei Drehstrommotoren dazu, den Motor bei verschiedenen Spannungen (oder anders gesagt: in verschiedenen Netzen) laufen zu lassen.


----------



## BaTisTa (14 November 2005)

OK Danke! Ich glaube ich habe es verstanden!


----------

